# Osprey Perched.



## DarkShadow (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 13, 2021)

Very nice shot.....


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 13, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 13, 2021)

Awesome birds, love to watch them hunt.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 13, 2021)

I have been trying for years to get one on the dive for the fish but it's always too far off when i see it happen. Even when I was shooting with 600mm of reach on a crop body, It was  too far away.


----------



## PJM (Apr 13, 2021)

Nice shot.  I like the lighting on him, looks like the golden hour.  And did you make the perch  for him?


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 13, 2021)

Very nice! There is one here, but it always seems to be just out of range.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kedarnag138 (Apr 13, 2021)

Lovely shot!


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 13, 2021)

PJM said:


> Nice shot.  I like the lighting on him, looks like the golden hour.  And did you make the perch  for him?


 Thanks and yes to golden hr no to making the perch.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 13, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Very nice! There is one here, but it always seems to be just out of range.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Kedarnag138 said:


> Lovely shot!


Thanks


----------



## nokk (Apr 13, 2021)

excellent photo!  i love that you caught him at eye level.  he's being a typical osprey and refusing to cooperate.  though in my case it usually means flying away while screaming bloody murder.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 13, 2021)

Thanks. I had to walk out in some salt marsh but early in the spring the ground was still hard enough not to sink, plus I had some higher ground than standing on the beach itself.My car payed the price for it, the mud I tracked on carpeted mats was not pretty but worth it.


----------



## nokk (Apr 13, 2021)

DarkShadow said:


> Thanks. I had to walk out in some salt marsh but early in the spring the ground was still hard enough not to sink, plus I had some higher ground than standing on the beach itself.My car payed the price for it, the mud I tracked on carpeted mats was not pretty but worth it.



last time i bought a car i made sure it had rubber mats for this reason.  it's not hard to find after market rubber mats, too, if this is going to become a habit for you like it did for me.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 13, 2021)

Yeah I have the rubber matts now, just rinse of water like new again.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Apr 13, 2021)

Did you see a nest anywhere? Should be gathering nest materials?
Nice lighting and capture.


----------



## Susan Will (Apr 13, 2021)

Beautiful bird!


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 13, 2021)

NancyMoranG said:


> Did you see a nest anywhere? Should be gathering nest materials?
> Nice lighting and capture.


We have nest all over the place. CT has no shortage of Osprey or nest. Thanks


----------

